
The C Based GRPC (C++, Node.js, Python, Ruby, Objective-C, PHP, C#) - hitr
https://github.com/grpc/grpc
======
hitr
The best part about this library is that it uses HTTP/2.There is big debate
that HTTP/2 is not suited non browser scenarios as the protocol does not offer
any improvement in that line.

[https://http2.github.io/faq/#what-about-non-browser-users-
of...](https://http2.github.io/faq/#what-about-non-browser-users-of-http)

